# Do you always feel introverted, or no?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

:argue :hs :drunk

introverted means you live in your head and don't talk much
extroverted means outgoing


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I am introverted, but feel that there is an outgoing person within me wanting to come out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm always introverted. The only time that I'm "extroverted" is when I am in intense pain and screaming curses in agony.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Introverted by nature; will probably never change.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am somewhat more extroverted, but would so much like to be extroverted like what everybody else put here. :yes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've always been an introvert but feel 'extroverted' when I'm around people that I feel confortable with. I wouldn't go so far as to say that 'there is an outgoing person within me wanting to come out', though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

leppardess said:


> I've always been an introvert but feel 'extroverted' when I'm around people that I feel confortable with.


I agree, me too. :yes


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I am introverted, but feel that there is an outgoing person within me wanting to come out


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

100% introverted.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I am Introverted and always will be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Introvert for life


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I am an extravert. I'm energized by people, the more the better.

My problem is poor conversational skills. It's very hard for me to have a casual chat.

My life can be descirbed in three steps.
1. Seek out people to hang out with.
2. Do badly at conversation, making them decide I'm weird. They avoid me from then on.
3. Go to step 1.

-Ryan


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Introvert here


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I was born introverted. Your definitions aren't entirely accurate, but whatever.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I am always introverted, regardless of whether or not I feel socially anxious.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Introverted, which makes SA seem quite odd. I want social, but I know it would annoy me.
kind of confusing.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

James of Maine said:


> Introverted by nature; will probably never change.


Same for the most part.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I am extremely extroverted, but too introverted to do anything about it, once in a while, I come out of my shell, only to be racked with self doubt later. I love being out, among people (once I get out) but the fear and the anxiety it causes.......


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Introverted but feel I could make a decent extrovert if I can master the fear...


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

leppardess said:


> I've always been an introvert but feel 'extroverted' when I'm around people that I feel confortable with. I wouldn't go so far as to say that 'there is an outgoing person within me wanting to come out', though.


 :agree


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

the poll results are a dead heat...right now it's 48% to 48%


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I don't think I was born an extreme introvert, but I've been one so long it probably won't be changing.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm mostly introverted, but there have been times when I've felt very social/outgoing.


----------



## Freethinker#22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Introverted but sometimes I feel extroverted, although Im happy being introverted, wouldnt change myself if I had a choice.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

*re: Intoversion Extroversion*

I know I'm introverted, but there are rare moments when I'm truly comfortable that I become outgoing, which makes me wonder if it's only the sa blocking my extroversion.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Today I felt extremely extroverted after work. I don't know where it came from. Maybe sugar? lol It's like getting into a "talkative state" and my mind operates in a different way.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

*re: Intoversion Extroversion*

I'm an introvert but kind of kooky when I feel relaxed around people I know.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm mostly an introvert, but I also have an extroverted side (although it's been crippled by my SA).


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

*re: Intoversion Extroversion*

I would've thought that most people were 100% introverts. I was a bit surprised that so many think there's an outgoing person in 'em. Even though I feel that way myself. There probably isn't an extrovert in me but definitely a person who likes people and would like to be more social, have interesting hobbies, go out, make friends etc. That person has just got lost somewhere in my head. :?


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Intoversion Extroversion*



tiberius said:


> a person who likes people and would like to be more social, have interesting hobbies, go out, make friends etc. That person has just got lost somewhere in my head. :?


It's very interesting that you say that person got lost in your head, because really that is where he got lost. Introverts think too much, are always "in their head", instead of just talking and being out of their head.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I am introverted, but feel that there is an outgoing person within me wanting to come out. 

I love the way I feel when I can manage to let that person out.  :banana


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

glittergaze said:


> I love the way I feel when I can manage to let that person out.  :banana


Yeah me too...I feel like I'm super high when that happens. Like Tom Cruise jumping on the couch happy haha


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I am introverted, and always feel that way._


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm always introverted offline. Online I love chatting and stuff though. Its partly cause I don't feel SA online and partly because online I can be choosy with who I talk to.I haven't felt outgoing since I was 11 or so. Not to say I never had friends after that cause I did, up to 2005 I even had 1 friend I saw on a nearly daily basis. It still didn't make me feel outgoing though, alot of the time I just wanted to be alone but he was a very hard person to say no to and would sometimes show up anyway.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I voted in the second category. I am an introvert with a bit of an extrovert as well that tries to come out at times...sometimes more successfully than others. I also find that online I can be much more extroverted than offline.


----------



## red97pgts (Dec 28, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> I'm always introverted offline. Online I love chatting and stuff though. Its partly cause I don't feel SA online and partly because online I can be choosy with who I talk to.I haven't felt outgoing since I was 11 or so. Not to say I never had friends after that cause I did, up to 2005 I even had 1 friend I saw on a nearly daily basis. It still didn't make me feel outgoing though, alot of the time I just wanted to be alone but he was a very hard person to say no to and would sometimes show up anyway.


I still feel a little overwhelmed online, but its easier to manage. Like someone said before, I feel high when I am outgoing. I don't want it to stop. I want to stay around the situation i am in and never stop so I don't have to start the process of feeling comfortable all over again. Its like I am two different people. Well I am a gemini so that explains a little. :stu


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

id like to think option 2.

i dont know, though.

in a sober state, yes im always introverted.

after a drink or two...not so much.

more than 2 drinks, not introverted at all.

ive never been reserved online. i have no anxiety when it comes to talking to folks online or posting on boards.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I was born introverted and will die that way.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Introverts view socializing as draining and extroverts view socializing and energizing. I don't know why people are happy with being introverted. I definitely see a correlation between introversion (social draining) and SA.......


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't have anxiety around a few people in my life. I can be very talkative around them and enjoy going out and doing things, but if I spend too much time with _anyone_ I get drained and want some alone time. If I didn't have sa, I'd probably still be more of an introvert than an extrovert.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I am an introvert and always have been. I can usually talk to people but find it very difficult to come up with stuff to talk about.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> I am an introvert and always have been. I can usually talk to people but find it very difficult to come up with stuff to talk about.


I hear ya....It feels like a job


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm naturally introverted, but I am working hard to become more extroverted. I know there is an outgoing, confident person inside me waiting to come out!


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

Introverted 4 life


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think at this point in life I am deeply, deeply introverted, although I wasn't when I was very young. I can't imagine an outgoing person ever emerging in the future. Interacting with people I'm comfortable with _can_ be energizing, but eventually I'll need to get away.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

When I have the energy, I am naturally extroverted I think. It's the SA and BDD that keep me from expressing myself.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

leppardess said:


> I've always been an introvert but feel 'extroverted' when I'm around people that I feel confortable with. I wouldn't go so far as to say that 'there is an outgoing person within me wanting to come out', though.


Same here. Sometimes at concerts or sports events, I get so focused on the band or the game that I forget about the people around me.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I feel introverted around extroverts and extroverted around introverts, if that makes any sense. If I'm comfortable with you and have known you for a while I can talk a lot. But I still need time to myself at the end of the day to recharge.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> I feel introverted around extroverts and extroverted around introverts, if that makes any sense. If I'm comfortable with you and have known you for a while I can talk a lot. But I still need time to myself at the end of the day to recharge.


I'm exactly like that, though i don't like talking a lot at no matter what. I will do it anyway if i know someone well, though. And there are things that get me talking more than others. So i guess it depends on who the person is and what we're talking about.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Always. If I could get away with it, I'd probably never talk again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I tend to be introverted, but I can definitely open up and be lively around people I'm comfortable with.


----------



## babines (Jun 26, 2009)

Introverted, always been, probably always will be. But I am more extroverted with people i have known for a while or been around with for a while. Takes a very long time to get to a "extroverted" state (actually that would be more accurate to call it "comfortable" rather than "extroverted") ^^


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

babines said:


> Introverted, always been, probably always will be. But I am more extroverted with people i have known for a while or been around with for a while. Takes a very long time to get to a "extroverted" state (actually that would be more accurate to call it "comfortable" rather than "extroverted") ^^


:agree

I'm exactly the same way, before i get comfortable enough to be in that extroverted state i would imagine i come off as being pretty damn boring, but once i get comfortable i can turn into a pretty big goof. I like to think i'm pretty fun to be around( and am much more interesting) once i get going.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I have outgoing aspects in my personality, but I don't think I'll ever be the life of the party. But for the most part I live like and have always been introverted.


----------

